# Cold Smoking in the snow



## smokeybo (Feb 11, 2021)

Planned on smoking another dozen slabs (5lbs bellies) next weekend but it seems everything east of Dallas will be under snow. 

I guess this is a continuation of that too cold so smoke thread. I don't like to add heat to my smokes because I've noticed the meat will sweat and I don't think that's good for the process.



			https://i.ibb.co/1fxSPwV/Screenshot-20210211-221517.png


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 11, 2021)

Some good cold smoking weather for sure. Get it while you can. That switch will happen and be too warm,,, soon. Smoke’m up while you can.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2021)

Heck yes cold smoke while you can!  But then again I'm in Iowa... have plenty of time for cold smoking yet!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 12, 2021)

The up north gang is waiting for it to warm up to cold smoke.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> The up north gang is waiting for it to warm up to cold smoke.


Ain't that the truth! Sorry I cannot cold smoke because the meat will freeze! I actually have some cured bacon to smoke but may wait till next weekend. Hot smoking has definitely added some time to the usual.


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 13, 2021)

I really don't want to wait until next weekend to smoke these bellies as they have cured long enough. But the forecast doesn't look good,



			https://i.ibb.co/8ghmHKf/Screenshot-20210213-061245.png


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Feb 15, 2021)

smokeybo said:


> I really don't want to wait until next weekend to smoke these bellies as they have cured long enough. But the forecast doesn't look good,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you freeze the cured bellies and smoke them later?

how about putting a single incandescent bulb in the smoker to generate some heat?


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 15, 2021)

Smokin' Penguin said:


> can you freeze the cured bellies and smoke them later?
> 
> how about putting a single incandescent bulb in the smoker to generate some heat?


Way too much snow (over a foot) and far too cold now negative with wind chill.
I'll just wait another week.
It'll make 18/19 days in cur dry cure instead of 12.
A year or two ago I went on a last minute vacation and forgot about the bellies and they were in the cure for ~3 weeks total. It hurt nothing.

But when I asked here it was suggested I just rinse then freeze the bellies and thaw when I was ready to cold smoke


----------



## Millberry (Feb 15, 2021)

smokeybo said:


> Planned on smoking another dozen slabs (5lbs bellies) next weekend but it seems everything east of Dallas will be under snow.
> 
> I guess this is a continuation of that too cold so smoke thread. I don't like to add heat to my smokes because I've noticed the meat will sweat and I don't think that's good for the process.
> 
> ...


Us Georgia folks are lucky---as you can see.


----------

